# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Προβλημα με ηχεια logitech

## akisssssssss

Καλησπερα παιδια...εχω τα παραπανω ηχεια για το λαπτοπ μου..το προβλημα ειναι οτι γυριζω το ποτενσιομετρο να ανοιξουν.ανοιγουν αναβει το λεντακι αλλα μετα σβηνει το λεντακι κ δε δουλευουν και αυτα.αν πιεσεις πολυ το ποτενσιομετρο ξαναδουλευουν με δυσκολια. Τι λετε να φταιει?βασικα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δε μπορω να τα ανοιξω γιατι δεν εχει βιδες?λετε να επιχηρησω να τα ανοιξω  με τροπο που ειχε αναφερει ενας φιλος και ειναι και στο υπομνημα στην ενοτητα ερωτησεις και χρησιμες συμβουλες?ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## ezizu

Τι μοντέλο είναι τα ηχεία; Ανέβασε κάποια φωτογραφία.
Ρίξε όμως και μια ματιά μήπως σε βοηθήσει το παρακάτω θέμα :
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...light=logitech

----------


## akisssssssss

Ελα φιλε μου τα ηχεια ειναι με μοντελο S-140.ειδα και το θεμα σε ευχαριστω πολυ...κανα ποτενσιομετρο παιζει να ναι αλλα δε μπορω να τα ανοιξω ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## akisssssssss

S-120 εκανα λαθος..

----------


## ezizu

Στην πίσω πλευρά τους, που έχουν μια τρύπα, τσέκαρες ( ίσως με κάποιο φακό) μήπως υπάρχει κάποια βίδα;

----------


## akisssssssss

Ανοιξα τελικα τα ηχεια.Ελεγξα το ενα ηχειο που εχει μια μικρη πλαετα και οπτικα ειδα το πιθανο προβλημα.Ενας πυκνωτης 2200μF ειναι στον αερα γιατι απο πισω στο σημειο της κολλησης σε αυτο το ποδαρακι εχει ξεκολησει το προστατευτικο στρωμα της μονωσης (πρασινο χρωμα).πως θα μπορουσα να κολλησω αυτο το κομματακι?

----------


## akisssssssss

Καποια βοηθεια ρε παιδια?

----------


## ezizu

Δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολλάς. 
Απλά πρέπει να ξανά κολλήσεις το πόδι του πυκνωτή, με το διάδρομο στον οποίο ήταν ήδη κολλημένο . 
Θα ακολουθήσεις γενικά τις οδηγίες που είπαμε και στο θέμα σου με το ραδιόφωνο:
 (http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65955 ) 
Είναι πιθανών να μην χρειαστείς κάποιο κομμάτι καλωδίου και απλά να σε παίρνει,( αν έχει κάποια μπόσικα), να τραβήξεις λίγο το πόδι του πυκνωτή και να το κολλήσεις στον διάδρομο.Αν όχι τότε αναγκαστικά χρησιμοποιείς λίγο καλώδιο .
Αν παρ' όλα αυτά,  κάτι ακόμα σε δυσκολεύει και δεν μπορείς να το κολλήσεις,τότε ανέβασε κάποια φωτογραφία της πλακέτας και του πυκνωτή με το ξεκολλημένο πόδι, να καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς.

----------


## akisssssssss

Το ποδι του πυκνωτη ειναι κολλημενο στο διαδρομο.απλα το κομματι του διαδρομου εχει ξεκολλησει.κουνας λιγο τον πυκνωτη και σηκωνεται το κομματι του διαδρομου αλλα η κολληση ειναι πανω του.αναφερομαι στο ενα ποδι του πυκνωτη.το αλλο ειναι οκ.

----------


## ezizu

Οπότε η πλακέτα έχει ένα κομμένο διάδρομο,άρα απλά ακολουθείς την ίδια διαδικασία όπως στο ραδιόφωνο : 
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65955

Μπορείς ακόμα ,για καλύτερη σταθεροποίηση του πυκνωτή, να ξύσεις την μόνωση του ραγισμένου διαδρόμου και από τις δύο πλευρές του ραγίσματος, στην συνέχεια να γανώσεις τον χαλκό του διαδρόμου, και να κολλήσεις ένα συρματάκι ( π.χ. από κάποιο μονόκλωνο λεπτό, περίπου όσο και το πάχος του διαδρόμου, καλώδιο ή κάποιο ακροδέκτη από πυκνωτή,αντίσταση κ.λ.π.) και στις  δύο πλευρές του καθαρού χαλκού του διαδρόμου.

----------


## windmill82

οπως ομως μας το περιγραφεις ο πυκνωτης ειναι κολλημενος με τον διαδρομο και επισης ο διαδρομος δεν εχει κοπει αρα δεν φταιει αυτο. Δεν ανεβαζεις μια φωτο να το δουμε καλυτερα?Μαλλον 2 φωτο , μια στο σημειο που λες και μια γενικα την πλακετα.

----------


## akisssssssss

Ωραια.να βγαλω τελειως τν πυκνωτη για να ξυσω τον διαδρομο τον ξεκολλημενο?η οπως ειναι ετσι στην πλακετα?να πω οτι ο διαδρομος δεν ειναι ραγισμενοσ.ειν ξεκολλημενοσ.το ιδιο ειναι ε?

----------


## akisssssssss

Φιλε windmill το ενα ποδι του πυκνωτη ειναι μια χαρα.το αλλο ποδι ειναι κανονικα με την κολληση του.απλα στο σημειο αυτο ξεκολλησε ο διαδρομος.πιεζω τον διαδρομο να κανει ηλεκτρικη συνεχεια κ δουλευουν μια χαρα τα ηχεια αλλα μετα σβηνουν.ειναι εμφανες πως ειναι εκει το προβλημα.

----------


## akisssssssss

Καλησπερα.σας ευχαριστω ολους το προβλημα λυθηκε με τα ηχεια.περασα 2 καλωδιακια αφου εξησα τ διαδρομο και ολα οκ..

----------

